# my blooming leaking roof, STILL



## kimbowbill (Nov 30, 2009)

i'm at a complete loss now, my roof keeps leaking, i think it really needs a new one, any advice, where can get the info from to do it myself, bearing in mind i am female, not that my sexuality has anythjing to do with it but ripping roofs of campers is not my specialtiy, victoria sponge cakes,  oxtail stew and dumplings is more my barrell but i'm willing to learn, i do have fingernails but not scared of  breaking em, i'l just put some new ones on, my eye lashes flutter but i can leave of the make up, put on some overalls and do the job, 

many thanks
Jenny


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 30, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> i'm at a complete loss now, my roof keeps leaking, i think it really needs a new one, any advice, where can get the info from to do it myself, bearing in mind i am female, not that my sexuality has anythjing to do with it but ripping roofs of campers is not my specialtiy, victoria sponge cakes,  oxtail stew and dumplings is more my barrell but i'm willing to learn, i do have fingernails but not scared of  breaking em, i'l just put some new ones on, my eye lashes flutter but i can leave of the make up, put on some overalls and do the job,
> 
> many thanks
> Jenny



Hi
I'm sure someone can provide the advice you need, give us a clue though 
Whats the van / motorhome, can you provide any pictures of the affected area. What have you done, what do you think or where do you think the issue lies.


----------



## kimbowbill (Nov 30, 2009)

biggirafe said:


> Hi
> I'm sure someone can provide the advice you need, give us a clue though
> Whats the van / motorhome, can you provide any pictures of the affected area. What have you done, what do you think or where do you think the issue lies.



Hi

sorry, yes it would help,  its an Elddis Monarch 1991, H plate, the main problem seems to be round where the flat bit meets the part where the overhead cab is, it already had some flashing round the joints, i replaced that, the vent is also leaking, i have sealed that, i have then put a fibre glass based paint on (forgot the name) its used by councils on flat roofs, that seemed to work for a while but the problem is, the wood inside has rotted and the roof is bowing, so any amount of rain the water puddles and starts to seap in, i cant understand how because this paint is supposed to be totally waterproof and is flexible, i cant seem to load pics up on here but i could take some and email to anyone that may be able to help, i think the issues lies around the joints, i dont know if it is all one peice or the cab part is seperate from the flat roof part, if you know what i mean, 

J


----------



## Jacques le foot (Nov 30, 2009)

God bless you lass!! You sound about as technical as me .
  I'm sure one of the bonny lads on this site will be along to help you shortly. Do you not have a friendly caravan/motorhome repair place nearby, that could at least tell you what the problem is. Perhaps if you take it along on the pretence that you are looking for quotes to repair it, you might get useful info.

Jackie


----------



## biggirafe (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi
I don't know this exact model but it sounds like a familiar problem where the overcab section is made seperate to the main body. The cab being part of th original van and the motorhome main body will twist differently when you go around corners and eventually the join begins to come apart and leak. I hope that makes sense its not easy to explain. If this is the problem I have heard it can be quite difficult to fix permanantly but as a temp measure you may be able to force the two parts away from each other and pump in a good caravan sealer. Do not go cheap on sealer its never worth it.

Other may be able to help here with a better fix.


----------



## Deleted member 207 (Nov 30, 2009)

Most of the time a leaking roof can be cured by using a plasticised/ceramic paint. If you can use a roller you can paint a MH roof. Usually need a good washdown and remove all wax, let dry, apply a primer, then as many thin coats of undercoat as possible, then two top coats. Best done undercover. 

Various trade names (and I can only remember one) Therma Shield.


----------



## gordon (Nov 30, 2009)

oyu will never seal a leaking joint in this weather and you need to get it under cover get a heavy duty hot air blow dryer part the joint blow dry well then fill joint with sika bond and rerivet the joint sealing the out side of joint will never work. if the cab and body move separatly you could cover the joint with a rubber roofing strip called trocal or sarner. i have covered all my self build with trocal good luck.


----------



## rickboy (Nov 30, 2009)

*Untill you repair it.*

Try parking it on 1 levelling block under a front wheel untill you fix it.This will stop the ponding of water on the roof.
Don't even think of taking the whole roof off!!!! 
Good luck.


----------



## runnach (Nov 30, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> bearing in mind i am female, not that my sexuality has anythjing to do with it



Then why mention your gender ?

First part of your comment suggests the weaker sex then you go on to remind us that sexuality has nowt to do with it.

Not a case of female when it suits then ?

Channa


----------



## Norris (Nov 30, 2009)

Hmmm, I think that sexuality and gender are not quite the same!!


----------



## Jacques le foot (Nov 30, 2009)

There are some chaps that still like to help a 'lady in distress' !! Courtesy costs nowt.
Jackie.


----------



## runnach (Nov 30, 2009)

Norris said:


> Hmmm, I think that sexuality and gender are not quite the same!!



I have no beef with Kimbowbill whatsoever and truly hope her leaking roof gets sorted.

It seems you want to correct my incorrect use of the English language. 

So lets try again 

For a person to state I am female, but my sex has nothing to do with it ( I know I have paraphrased) I dont understand the relevance of the comment ....my point.

channa


----------



## ajs (Nov 30, 2009)

Jacques le foot said:


> There are some chaps that still like to help a 'lady in distress' !! Courtesy costs nowt.
> Jackie.


 

china... yer as thick as pigdip 

....




ladies... help is here 

.... i hold hands and give cuddles fer free..

 available on demand ...consolation guaranteed 



just don't ask me te use a tool 




regards 


aj


----------



## runnach (Nov 30, 2009)

ajs said:


> china... yer as thick as pigdip
> 
> ....
> 
> ...



nastid you made me smile !!!



channa


----------



## Jacques le foot (Nov 30, 2009)

me too ha! ha! ha!


----------



## Randonneur (Nov 30, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi
> 
> sorry, yes it would help,  its an Elddis Monarch 1991, H plate, the main problem seems to be round where the flat bit meets the part where the overhead cab is, it already had some flashing round the joints, i replaced that, the vent is also leaking, i have sealed that, i have then put a fibre glass based paint on (forgot the name) its used by councils on flat roofs, that seemed to work for a while but the problem is, the wood inside has rotted and the roof is bowing, so any amount of rain the water puddles and starts to seap in, i cant understand how because this paint is supposed to be totally waterproof and is flexible, i cant seem to load pics up on here but i could take some and email to anyone that may be able to help, i think the issues lies around the joints, i dont know if it is all one peice or the cab part is seperate from the flat roof part, if you know what i mean,
> 
> J



I have just had this very problem with my 1991 Elddis Autostratus on a Talbot Express.

Water was leaking into the joint and running through the roof lining into the light fittings in the kitchen and bathroom, and soaking the interior wall and roof panels.

I fixed it by removing the screwed down strip across the roof and cleaning off all the old mastic silicone sealer, ( put in by the previous owner which did'nt stick as its the wrong kind of plastic ). Then I got some of that 45mm mastic sealing tape made by W4 ( ebay ) and pushed it into the joint, then another layer of mastic on top of the joint, then screw down the metal strip again. I used larger diameter screws as the old ones were not gripping the wood due to wear. And finally I topped it off with a piece of bitumen flashing as used on walls / chimneys etc, over the whole joint, sealed down with a hot air gun.

It seems to be working so far, now I've got to dry out the inside panels.

Hope this is useful to you.

Regards,
Dave.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 30, 2009)

Take a look from inside the luton and it will probably look like this  .......note the supporting timber has totally gone .


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Nov 30, 2009)

around the window wasnt much better ! 

i organised some heavy rain in the Keswick area  just to test my repairs and it is now bone dry


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 1, 2009)

channa said:


> Then why mention your gender ?
> 
> First part of your comment suggests the weaker sex then you go on to remind us that sexuality has nowt to do with it.
> 
> ...



and you dont do male when it suits? i think you misunderstood me, your not telling me you have never used your gender (not sexuailty, there is a difference) to get a slightly different answer, or help? men do tend to respond to women in a different way, they tend to be less techinical and more sensitive, same as if a man was asking how to bake a victoria sponge cake dont ya think, venus and mars springs to mind Channa


----------



## ajs (Dec 1, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> and you dont do male when it suits? i think you misunderstood me, your not telling me you have never used your gender (not sexuailty, there is a difference) to get a slightly different answer, or help? men do tend to respond to women in a different way, they tend to be less techinical and more sensitive, same as if a man was asking how to bake a victoria sponge cake dont ya think, venus and mars springs to mind Channa


 

yehhhh.... go smackim with yer ambag lass...

regards 
aj


----------



## Firefox (Dec 1, 2009)

Standing water is a bugger and no matter what you do it is probably going to get in if it's standing around after the shower of rain.

I'd maybe tie a tarpaulin over the top to keep it dry and then see if you can repair the structure problem from the inside, perhaps by taking off panels internally, jack up the roof a little to stop ponding and try to fit new wooden members. make sure the timber you use is "treated" so it will have some resistance to water ingress. 

It may be a tricky process and this suggestion may complete rubbish depending on how your sandwich construction works, but tackling the problem from the inside may enable you to keep the outer skin largely intact and the weather largely out while you tackle the root of the problem.


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 1, 2009)

Firefox said:


> Standing water is a bugger and no matter what you do it is probably going to get in if it's standing around after the shower of rain.
> 
> I'd maybe tie a tarpaulin over the top to keep it dry and then see if you can repair the structure problem from the inside, perhaps by taking off panels internally, jack up the roof a little to stop ponding and try to fit new wooden members. make sure the timber you use is "treated" so it will have some resistance to water ingress.
> 
> It may be a tricky process and this suggestion may complete rubbish depending on how your sandwich construction works, but tackling the problem from the inside may enable you to keep the outer skin largely intact and the weather largely out while you tackle the root of the problem.




Hi Firefox

this is great advice, thank you, i think your right to tackle the problem inside first.

many thanks

Jenny


----------



## Firefox (Dec 1, 2009)

No problem. Hope it works out for you. It also gives the chance to replace the insulation etc if it had got a bit manky with the damp. Even if you don't fit the timber, you can always do a lot a lot of the prep work and bring a carpenter in at the last stage. 

I tend to work up to the level of my incompetence. Doing things until it becomes too much to handle. I'm not very good at welding for example. And I'm dreading cutting holes in my van roof, but that's another story!


----------



## ajs (Dec 4, 2009)

.


OI bimbosill... look what i've found...

Creeping Crack Cure (60ml) from Towsure


multipurpose probably.... 




regards


aj


----------



## nichodia (Dec 4, 2009)

that is brilliant stuff! I used it on my little boat and it found and cured the cracks between the cabin and deck. You might also want to google the rot doctor for his take on fixing rotten wood (inside framework of your over cab comes to mind), I used that stuff too on the transom, fixed and secure enough to hang an old outboard motor on it!
Good luck
Nichodi


----------



## dogseal (Dec 4, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> Hi
> 
> sorry, yes it would help,  its an Elddis Monarch 1991, H plate, the main problem seems to be round where the flat bit meets the part where the overhead cab is, it already had some flashing round the joints, i replaced that, the vent is also leaking, i have sealed that, i have then put a fibre glass based paint on (forgot the name) its used by councils on flat roofs, that seemed to work for a while but the problem is, the wood inside has rotted and the roof is bowing, so any amount of rain the water puddles and starts to seap in, i cant understand how because this paint is supposed to be totally waterproof and is flexible, i cant seem to load pics up on here but i could take some and email to anyone that may be able to help, i think the issues lies around the joints, i dont know if it is all one peice or the cab part is seperate from the flat roof part, if you know what i mean,
> 
> J


I would start fom the inside, no easy fix for this. you need to replace the rotten wood to stop the bowing. If you drive the van regularly flex will occur & break the seal. These roofs are built light, adding anything (weight) to them will just shift the problem elsewhere on the structure. If it has already had some flashing put on, previous owners may have sold it because of this reason..ad infinitum. If you want some more advice on this pm me, I'm in Sheffield.

Good luck with it, & don't let it put you off.

dogseal.


----------



## ALLERDALECHEF (Dec 4, 2009)

The luton cab on my van ( 1993 swift royal ) was ROTTEN  and rain was dripping from the underside of the overhang above the cab !
 what i would do now in your position is to go to a builders merchant or b&q and get some 'flashband' , it comes in various widths an can be overlapped .
You will need a dry day and something to warm it with , like a hairdrier or gas blowtorch ( but dont overheat it ! ). Cover the area and dont worry what it looks like as it is only a temp. repair till the weather gets better .........next year.
  tubes of silicone etc will be a waste of time...trust me ! . .
  The alluminium strip running across the width of the van needs to be screwed into solid wood with w4 mastic tape between the trim and the roof surface .........without solid wood to screw into any repairs are doomed to fail.. Rip out all the rotten ceiling boards , insulation etc from the inside to uncover the remains of the wooden framework which supports the roof. Any handyman/woman will be able to rebuilt the framework from the inside by using new timber and 'gripfill' or some other gap filling adhesive. replace the insulation with expanded polystyreen ( from wikes) . I couldnt get any decorative wallboards so just got some 4mm ply and painted it ....it looks ok.
 i thought the task was complete but still found it was damp. I thought the luton window was leaking and tried to re seal it several times ......it turned out that the aluminium just above the window was 'pin holed' .
Dont be scared to have a go , it isnt that dificult or expensive , just time consuming , awkward and a bit messy. if you can make a victoria sponge you should be able to manage it ! ...........good luck ........chef


----------



## Chrissy (Dec 5, 2009)

*Saving Money*



ajs said:


> .
> 
> 
> OI bimbosill... look what i've found...
> ...



I like to save money where I can - I found this same thing @ £4.30 inc p&p on ebay

Capt Tolley's Creeping crack cure on eBay (end time 07-Dec-09 14:45:59 GMT)


----------



## David & Ann (Dec 5, 2009)

kimbowbill said:


> i'm at a complete loss now, my roof keeps leaking, i think it really needs a new one, any advice, where can get the info from to do it myself, bearing in mind i am female, not that my sexuality has anythjing to do with it but ripping roofs of campers is not my specialtiy, victoria sponge cakes,  oxtail stew and dumplings is more my barrell but i'm willing to learn, i do have fingernails but not scared of  breaking em, i'l just put some new ones on, my eye lashes flutter but i can leave of the make up, put on some overalls and do the job,
> 
> many thanks
> Jenny



Hi Jenny
Cannot help with your problem. BUT !! Maybe a useful tip. Go to a body or coach work place  on the PRETEXT that you want the repair done for leakage. Get them to give you an estimate of exactly where the leaks are and cost. Now you will know exactly where the leaks are. You may at the same time get a general idea how they would be doing the job. 
Tell them you will think about it and don't show your face again. Going away with the knowledge you can then get back to the boys on this site , who will then be able to advice you and give you tips. Hope this helps.


----------



## runnach (Dec 5, 2009)

David & Ann said:


> Hi Jenny
> Cannot help with your problem. BUT !! Maybe a useful tip. Go to a body or coach work place  on the PRETEXT that you want the repair done for leakage. Get them to give you an estimate of exactly where the leaks are and cost. Now you will know exactly where the leaks are. You may at the same time get a general idea how they would be doing the job.
> Tell them you will think about it and don't show your face again. Going away with the knowledge you can then get back to the boys on this site , who will then be able to advice you and give you tips. Hope this helps.



It is exactly this sort of behaviour, which has led to a lot of bodyshops charging for estimates deducted from the bill when work is carried out.

Channa


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 5, 2009)

I Think i would be inclined to take the m/home somewhere and let them do it,saves a lot of aggrevation and messing about and hopefully the job is then done.Could be false economy to make a mess of it yourself or think you have sorted your problem only then to find out its still leaking after pounds have been spent.


----------



## Proff (Dec 5, 2009)

channa said:


> Then why mention your gender ?
> 
> First part of your comment suggests the weaker sex then you go on to remind us that sexuality has nowt to do with it.
> 
> ...



Being one of the old school [ born 1949] before all this equality rubbish.
 I think you are totally out of order Channa..
I'm disabled and have never been on the roof of our Hymer, the wife does it everytime to get to, fill and empty topbox....................
She's definitely not one of the weaker sex, but it's horses for courses, I can bleed a diesel system, service the engine, even bring back a Bedford TK from Denmark on 5 cylinders, when an injector pipe broke without leaving a slick for MoCyclists to fall off on .....................

She can't but would have a go, same as Kim is doing...

So stop being such a Twat ...
The Girl has asked for help, if I knew what the prob was I'd help, same as I'd help you, if you asked !!!..........


----------



## coolasluck (Dec 5, 2009)

Afternoon my man good to hear from you old boy!
Your not one of these people who constantly tell people your age are you


----------



## Proff (Dec 5, 2009)

coolasluck said:


> Afternoon my man good to hear from you old boy!
> Your not one of these people who constantly tell people your age are you



Eff orffff


----------



## ajs (Dec 5, 2009)

Chrissy said:


> I like to save money where I can - I found this same thing @ £4.30 inc p&p on ebay
> 
> Capt Tolley's Creeping crack cure on eBay (end time 07-Dec-09 14:45:59 GMT)


 
no... i'm going to refrain from askin what you used it on 





regards
aj


_you can show me in a couple of weeks time_ 




			
				toff said:
			
		

> Being one of the old school [ born 1949] before all this equality rubbish.
> *I think you are totally out of order Channa..*
> I'm disabled and have never been on the roof of our Hymer, the wife does it everytime to get to, fill and empty topbox....................
> She's definitely not one of the weaker sex, but it's horses for courses, I can bleed a diesel system, service the engine, even bring back a Bedford TK from Denmark on 5 cylinders, when an injector pipe broke without leaving a slick for MoCyclists to fall off on .....................
> ...


 

_.. we live in hope and expectation toff.. but don't hold yer breath _


btw.. did you ever get up to the lether'n bottle in wednesbury


----------



## runnach (Dec 5, 2009)

ajs said:


> _.. we live in hope and expectation toff.. but don't hold yer breath _
> 
> 
> :



Always reassuring to learn there is hope 

Channa


----------



## kimbowbill (Dec 6, 2009)

dogseal said:


> I would start fom the inside, no easy fix for this. you need to replace the rotten wood to stop the bowing. If you drive the van regularly flex will occur & break the seal. These roofs are built light, adding anything (weight) to them will just shift the problem elsewhere on the structure. If it has already had some flashing put on, previous owners may have sold it because of this reason..ad infinitum. If you want some more advice on this pm me, I'm in Sheffield.
> 
> Good luck with it, & don't let it put you off.
> 
> dogseal.



thanks dogseal, i have pm'd you


----------

